# Buffing Perfection



## cas8100 (Apr 16, 2008)

I just finished the final spray application of Interlux Perfection on my Catalina 22. It looks pretty good aside from just a little orange peel (associated with my lack of experience using a spray gun). I was considering wet-sanding with 1200 grit and then using a buffing compound and swirl remover to bring back the shine.

Some other posts warn about not buffing these types of paints and I was wondering if anyone out there might have more information about it... Thanks much.

Carl


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

You will be well served by searching for the posts here by one "halekai" on the subject. He virtually exudes polishing compound when he exhales. His posts on boat finishing are required reading and he's a friendly sort as well when PM'd.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

1) Halekai = Buffing Perfection.

2) Halekai, Can we see the "Red Boat" again...!??!?? huh??? Please????

Ok... enough wisea$$ remarks.. Time for bed...


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/301656-post.html

Oh.. OK here's one...


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

cas8100 said:


> I just finished the final spray application of Interlux Perfection on my Catalina 22. It looks pretty good aside from just a little orange peel (associated with my lack of experience using a spray gun). I was considering wet-sanding with 1200 grit and then using a buffing compound and swirl remover to bring back the shine.
> 
> Some other posts warn about not buffing these types of paints and I was wondering if anyone out there might have more information about it... Thanks much.
> 
> Carl


Absolutely call these guys yachtpaint.com - the official site of International and Interlux paints 800-468-7589 and ask them regarding what you should or should not do to their paint's finish.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Halekai is the man when it comes to buffing, but the short answer with no pics required is DONT DO IT.

Unlike many paints such as Imron, Perfection separates as it cures. The shiney clear part goes to the outside, and the color goes to the inside. If you sand it with anything, the shine is gone.

Call the tech support no. on the perfection label glued to the top of the can. They can give you the low down.

EDIT: SF beat me to it with a no. to Interlux. 

Wondering why you didn't roll and tip it? Perfection works really well for that method.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

cas8100 said:


> I just finished the final spray application of Interlux Perfection on my Catalina 22. It looks pretty good aside from just a little orange peel (associated with my lack of experience using a spray gun). I was considering wet-sanding with 1200 grit and then using a buffing compound and swirl remover to bring back the shine.
> 
> Some other posts warn about not buffing these types of paints and I was wondering if anyone out there might have more information about it... Thanks much.
> 
> Carl


Do not sand or buff Interlux Perfection if it's cured more than 2 days at 73 degrees.

Interlux gives max times for sanding:
_
"Apply 2-3 coats of Perfection (depending on color) following the proper dry times. Perfection may be applied by roller and brush using the roll and tip method. Sand between coats with 320-360 grade (grit) paper. Remove sanding residue with a rag dampened with Brushing Thinner 2333N. __If maximum times are exceeded, sand with 320-400 grade (grit) sandpaper. For the best results it is recommended to sand between coats.__"_

If you attempt to buff before final cure you REALLY need to know what you are doing so sanding is the preferred method BEFORE cure and before the final coat..

As stated by others Perfection is similar in it's cure characteristics to Awlgrip.. Once the final coat is cured do not sand or buff or you'll need another coat..

This stuff is not intended to be buffed after cure and Interlux will tell you this. It really should be in the instructions but it's not..

No red boat today but how about my Awlcraft 2000 "Stars & Stripes Blue" boat..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll beg to differ a little. I have called, and know several other people that have called Interlux about buffing perfection. There answer is No and Never. Against their recommendations, I know of and have seen several people wet sand and buff out perfection after cure, with as of over 1 year no ill effects. I was worried about it myself when one owner with a 40' boat decided to buff out his port side after spending all the effort and time to paint it nice and dark blue, but everything turned out great.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

SCoffshore said:


> I'll beg to differ a little. I have called, and know several other people that have called Interlux about buffing perfection. *There answer is No and Never.*


Yep that's exactly what they will tell you and they have a good reason for this..



SCoffshore said:


> Against their recommendations, I know of and have seen several people wet sand and buff out perfection after cure, with as of over 1 year no ill effects. I was worried about it myself when one owner with a 40' boat decided to buff out his port side after spending all the effort and time to paint it nice and dark blue, but everything turned out great.


And eventually it will look like this dull "buffed" spot on this blue boat unless you are a slave to it and keep it waxed religiously.. It can fool you for a while but you have essentially removed the "protection layer" from the paint and this is why Interlux warns against buffing Perfection and the same warning applies to Awlgrip.......


----------



## cas8100 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, thanks all for the replies! Sure glad I found out about this before i coughed up 200+ bucks for a new buffer. I'm happy with the finish anyhow, just really wanted to get rid of those couple bugs and dandelion fuzzes that made it into the final coat. My orange peel isn't so bad... probably synonomous with that of my car. Was just hoping to find a more mirror-like paint finish.

On that subject, anyone out there know how the general tricks of reducing orange peel for spray application? I tried reducing pressure for any given volume of paint and that seemed to help out a little bit.



US27inKS said:


> Wondering why you didn't roll and tip it? Perfection works really well for that method.


I decided to spray the finish because I wanted to learn how to do it... So I bought a gravity feed paint sprayer and a respirator and jumped in with both feet. I was tempted to Awlgrip the boat but figured Perfection would offer a cheaper learning experience. Looking back, without a place to store the boat inside I'm not so sure I would attempt a DIY spray paint job again. The wind and rain played real havoc with my plastic visquine and were the biggest frustrations in the job.


----------



## Psycho Tiller (Jan 7, 2017)

Fwiw, even though this is an old thread I wanted to point something out in case anyone comes across this thread in the future (like I did today).

Spraying Interlux Perfection should really only be done if you have a full hazmat hood with supplied oxygen. The typical charcoal respirators are apparently not sufficient. I'm not saying don't do and to be honest I just sprayed it myself. But one should be aware of the recommendations and potential dangers associated with spraying Perfection. Imho I think if you're just doing it once or twice and doing it outside it's probably not a problem, but if your plan is to spray it multiple times and especially if you plan to spray in an enclosed space like a garage or a paint booth it might not be a great idea.


----------

